

Ask HN: How do I send an email to myself that I will receive in 10 years? - quizbiz

I want to give myself a long term reminder. I think email is the best way to do it. Google Calendar is another way. But calendar seems less open.
======
eggbrain
<http://futureme.org/>

Pretty cool site actually...

~~~
mrdigsus
totally. such a simple idea...but I've done it a bunch of times, and it's
pretty awesome to get an unexpected surprise from the past.

------
hoget10
I use followup.cc.

But realistically, to assume _any_ website will be around in 10 years is
probably a bit risky. I'd set up a reminder in a couple of years reminding you
to reevaluate whatever service your using in regard to it's longevity (and set
up another two-year reminder).

------
minalecs
if i had to guess what service will still be around in 10 years .. i would
guess google calendar, create an event and reminder.

------
michaeldhopkins
Service-agnostic options are best.

Have a lobbyist slip a line item in a bill requiring the government to e-mail
you your message or else give you a sizeable tax break. :P

------
iworkforthem
I use Boomerang for Gmail. You can the email, save it first. Then schedule to
it to be delivered to your list of addresses at a specific time.

------
xtrycatchx
hmm, you can create a reminder in google calendar..

